# Niger Leads Multinational Training Exercise



## ShadowSpear (Mar 7, 2014)

NAIMEY, Nigeria (Special Operations Command Africa) - Flintlock 2014, the annual African-led military exercise for interoperability in security, counterterrorism and humanitarian aid, officially kicked off Feb. 19 with an opening ceremony celebrating the spirit of regional security cooperation in Niamey, Niger. The exercise - which includes Burkina Faso, Canada, Chad, France, Mauritania, the Netherlands, Nigeria, Senegal, U.K., the U.S. and the host nation of Niger - focuses on building partner capability to strengthen stability across the Sahel region of Africa. Flintlock exercises have been conducted across north and western Africa since 2005. For the next three weeks, more than a 1,000 different troops will practice military drills such as airdrops of personnel or equipment, conduct weapons ranges, rehearse small unit tactics and deliver aid to remote areas with limited medical care. While not focused on any particular operation or security situation, Flintlock 2014 focuses on the development of the mutual security capacity while strengthening bonds among exercise participants, according to officials. "Your presence reflects your interests in our regional partnerships," said Nigerien Col. Mahamane Laminou, the Flintlock country coordinator. "By sharing their experiences, expertise, and camaraderie, we share our interests in promoting stability in the region." Some of the major tactical components of Flintlock 2014 include small-unit combined counterterrorism training, along with humanitarian relief operations providing basic medical, dental, and veterinary access for select communities in Niger. The host nation led the development of the exercises' training objectives to help build interoperability among participating nations. U.S. leadership attending the ceremony with their counterparts said they agree that security is necessary for growth and stability. Special Operations Command Africa commanding general Brig. Gen. James Linder joined African nation partners for opening ceremony activities. During the ceremony, the Joint Special Operations Task Force – Trans Sahel commander Col. Kenneth Sipperly, said, "Although Flintlock is considered an exercise, it is really an extension of ongoing training, engagement, and operations that help prepare our close Africa partners in the fight against extremism and the enemies that threaten peace, stability and regional security." "Working together to guard against the effects of extremism will be realized by the future generations of all our countries." The Nigerien chief of staff agreed, adding that, "This exercise is occurring at a time when our nations are faced with multiple obstacles within our region which requires strong resolve to confront extremism."


----------



## DA SWO (May 30, 2014)

Somebody from Nigeria is called a Nigerian, would someone from Niger be called a Nigerian?

Africa is fucking confusing.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Somebody from Nigeria is called a Nigerian, would someone from Niger be called a Nigerian?
> 
> Africa is fucking confusing.



Nigeri, kinda like African sushi?


----------



## pardus (May 31, 2014)

I love that they've called the African exercise Flintlock, appropriate. 



racing_kitty said:


> Nigeri, kinda like African sushi?



That will give you the shits for sure!


----------



## Muppet (May 31, 2014)

This thread resulted in me spitting my chocolate milk on my keyboard. Well played.

F.M.


----------



## Brill (Jun 3, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Somebody from Nigeria is called a Nigerian, would someone from Niger be called a Nigerian?
> 
> Africa is fucking confusing.



Person + Niger = Nigerien

Is very confusing!


----------



## LongTabSigO (Dec 4, 2014)

For historical context  "FLINTLOCK" has long been a special operations (Special Forces) centric exercise since back at least into the 80s (i'm told earlier than that but cannot verify).  It used to be a series of exercises in the USEUCOM AOR under an umbrella program called "FLINTLOCK".  

Over time it has scoped down as all things do.  FLINTLOCK was used in Africa early in this Century and moved from SOCEUR to SOCAFRICA with the splitting of the USEUCOM AOR and creation of USAFRICOM.


----------

